# Power Max 828LXE auger gearbox



## Toro524 (Dec 2, 2018)

I bought this decent looking machine recently. The seller told me he added chassis grease to the auger gearbox. The manual calls for gear oil. My older 524 calls for grease instead of oil. Should I split the gearbox to clean out the grease and then add the oil?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

He probably did that because the seal was leaking. I would pump it full of grease and let it go. Others would rebuild it and put in a new seal, and then it still might leak ! Depends on how much time you have. If you try a search on this forum, you will see the opposing views.


----------

